# Indian Motorcycle Express



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

While I'm personally not a motorcycle fan, I'm passing this along for what it's worth. 
Hawthorne Village is now offering the "Indian Motorcycle Express" electric train collection in HO scale.
You can see it at: www.bradfordexchange.com/Indian
So, if you're into both trains and Indian motorcycles it's your lucky day.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

OK, thought it was some service for the collection or delivery of model trains on India!

Not for me I'm afraid. Indian motorcycles and model trains, bit of a long shot I'd say.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Why is it a long shot......?

Bradford has offered several commemorative train sets over the years....Coca Cola, Harley Davidson, Canadiana, etc.

Not for me, but some may be interested.....thanks for the heads up! :thumbsup:


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

The way I see it the price better include a quality product to back up a quality paint job.

I find these very expensive and of low quality for what they are. They are a basic Bachmann kit locomotive with poorly painted graphics. At $79 a piece to the set the price is very high. Unless you want that one there now way it will ever be worth near what you put into it.

Now the Athearn John Deere sets that were RTR and later Genesis did have some value. They were a quality engine and from a John Deere dealer within range of the actual cost of the item. At this cost the price was not a factor as it was close to the similar stock model.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Not for me I'm afraid. Indian motorcycles and model trains, bit of a long shot I'd say.


I never could get into these themed sets. I can't even make up a reason to see one of these things rolling down the track


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

JNXT 7707 said:


> I never could get into these themed sets. I can't even make up a reason to see one of these things rolling down the track


If someone tells you they "don't collect anything" just roll your eyes and say "yeah, sure" because whether we want to admit it or not we all collect SOMETHING, including Indian motorcycles.
These themed, low-quality trained sets are targeted at "collectors" and in the big picture end up being fairly successful.
That's why they do Coke, Harley Davidson, etc., etc.....because there's enough "collectors" of these items world wide to make it profitable.
I simply put it on the forum in case we had an Indian Motorcycle enthusiast who couldn't live without adding a train set to his collection.
Nuff said,
Bob


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Bob,
I agree with you even though I have no interest in this set. I have 3 rail O.
However, it seems that whenever something like this is offered there are comments about its future value. I thought it was the 3 rail people who were into collecting and the rest were operators of scale machines.
As Bob pointed out someone may wanted just because they like Indian motorcycles.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I just couldn't get the connection between model trains and tattooed hairy bikers, maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

raleets said:


> If someone tells you they "don't collect anything" just roll your eyes and say "yeah, sure" because whether we want to admit it or not we all collect SOMETHING, including Indian motorcycles.
> These themed, low-quality trained sets are targeted at "collectors" and in the big picture end up being fairly successful.
> That's why they do Coke, Harley Davidson, etc., etc.....because there's enough "collectors" of these items world wide to make it profitable.
> I simply put it on the forum in case we had an Indian Motorcycle enthusiast who couldn't live without adding a train set to his collection.
> ...


Bob, I see your point. What I'm trying to say is that when I see ads for themed sets like this, I automatically envision it rolling down the track on a layout. Looks silly to me from that perspective. 
On the other hand, I'm sure I have a few pieces of rolling stock that don't look right either, but I got them just because I like whatever is printed on their sides


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Jerry,
Complete agreement.


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

Not into the commemorative trains but I just spent a few days testing Indian Motorcycles.
Watch out HD - These bikes are awesome. About time someone gave MoCo competition.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I have no interest in the the train. Low-cost "collectors" stuff like that just doesn't appeal. 
But I like Indian Motorcycles - always have, particularly the big four-cylinder in lines of long, long ago. Great bikes. The new ones are good, too. Always wanted to get an Indian Chief and have it custom-painted in Warbonnet. Seems appropriate.


----------

